# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  درس للشراء حسب اقفال الشموع اليوميه والمؤشرات  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

من نماذج الشموع اليابانيه الايجابيه واشهرها نموذج المربوز 
وهو ان تغلق الشمعه اليوميه على شكل مستطيل ابيض ويكون 
1-الاغلاق فوق الافتتاح 
2-ويكون الاغلاق عند اعلى سعر وصل اليه السهم ذلك اليوم 
3- لايكون للشمعه ذيل او ظلال اعلى وادنى
اخذنا الراجحي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر  بعد اغلاق يوم الثلاثاء عند 71 والان 73.50 
(ولم اتمكن من ارفاقه الثلاثاء لظروف خاصه ابعدتني عن المتابعه ) 
هنا اغلاق بشمعة مربوز   
عندما ندعم قرارنا بالمؤشرات هنا   
تكون النتيجه ارتفاع محقق  
للاحاطه /
يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقه لكل الفواصل ولكن ضربت مثال فقط على الفاصل اليومي    *لاتنسونا من دعواتكم فانا بامس الحاجه لها*

----------


## السامر 2002

1000  شكر استاذي   والله  يجزاك كل  خير

----------


## بسام العبيد

> 1000  شكر استاذي   والله  يجزاك كل  خير

 حياك ربي والشكر لمرورك الكريم

----------


## بسام العبيد

متابعة للدرس 
اغلق المؤشر العام الخميس على نفس ماذكرنا 
نتابع الشارت

----------


## بسام العبيد

الراجحي كان مغلق 71 اليوم 74.50  
المؤشركان مغلق الخميس 9248
اليوم 9335 يقترب من 100 نقطه 
ياليت نشاهد تطبيقاتكم

----------


## أبومقبل

بارك الله فيك أستاذ بسام معلومة قيمة .

----------

